# OZ Audio history?



## PPI_GUY

Does anyone know the history of or story behind OZ Audio? Their "Superman" subs are still my favorite subs of all time. I owned a pair of the 10" sealed versions. They were amazing with jazz and classical music. Just wondering who designed them and if they were built in one of the American speaker buildhouses responsible for so many of our favorite subs?


----------



## audionutz

My "fave" subs as well sir 
In the early 90's, Greg Smith (of G&S Redline fame) set out to design a new line of high end drivers, which ended up being the pioneering product that introduced us to butyl rubber as a surround material. Headquarters were located in DelrayBeach FL iirc, and the were assembled in-house using farmed-out pieces parts. Oz took pride in being a "made in FL, USA " company. In 1995 and again in 1996 I visited the headquarters, saw the subwoofer building first-hand, and actually began a long relationship with them as a semi-sponsored competitor. At that time, Mr. John Walton was the national sales manager, and i think that an investment firm of some sort was a silent partner, but Im not sure. Mr. Smith had, I believe, already sold off his interest in the company. 
Over the years, John struggled to keep Oz alive, and had to resort to being bought out by JTI (the 12v alarm company) to keep the doors open, sometime around 2000 or so. Once John was no longer in control, we saw the product lines change....Along came Matrix, then Power Matrix, Vector, Vector Power, et al. Then the focus shifted from building a great sounding product to building a product with a high margin,cheesy advertising, customer service fell off, cheap manufacturing began to kill the QC, and, well, down the crapper it went.

I say God Bless Mr. Walton for keeping the "good" Oz Audio alive for as long as he was able to. I ran into him at SBN in 2010 and he is still in 12V on the security side of things, and much, much happier now  Thats about all I know....others may be able to fill in more info hopefully. Nice reminiscing....


----------



## PPI_GUY

Thanks for that background on Oz Audio. 
So, Smith left G&S to start Oz? Is that correct?
Many of us PPI fans know that the G&S Competition series amps were built by PPI and were basically the same internals as the M/AM series offered by Precision Power. 
Hopefully someone has an old spec sheet on the "Superman" subs and wouldn't mind posting it? I think they were fairly moderate in rated power handling. Something like 250 watts max for the 10" version? But, those "mineral filled poly cones" were so light and that had to contribute to their sensativity. Those subs really shined on tight, punchy bass. Still the most accurate I've ever heard.


----------



## audionutz

Im not sure if he left G&S/ sold out his share beforehand, or just began Oz as a sidebar at the time, but I do know Oz was his "High-end" brainchild and they put a ton of effort and funds into designing pure SQ shiz.
I can post some specs later.


----------



## bfrance

audionutz said:


> My "fave" subs as well sir
> In the early 90's, Greg Smith (of G&S Redline fame) set out to design a new line of high end drivers, which ended up being the pioneering product that introduced us to butyl rubber as a surround material. Headquarters were located in DelrayBeach FL iirc, and the were assembled in-house using farmed-out pieces parts. Oz took pride in being a "made in FL, USA " company. In 1995 and again in 1996 I visited the headquarters, saw the subwoofer building first-hand, and actually began a long relationship with them as a semi-sponsored competitor. At that time, Mr. John Walton was the national sales manager, and i think that an investment firm of some sort was a silent partner, but Im not sure. Mr. Smith had, I believe, already sold off his interest in the company.
> Over the years, John struggled to keep Oz alive, and had to resort to being bought out by JTI (the 12v alarm company) to keep the doors open, sometime around 2000 or so. Once John was no longer in control, we saw the product lines change....Along came Matrix, then Power Matrix, Vector, Vector Power, et al. Then the focus shifted from building a great sounding product to building a product with a high margin,cheesy advertising, customer service fell off, cheap manufacturing began to kill the QC, and, well, down the crapper it went.
> 
> I say God Bless Mr. Walton for keeping the "good" Oz Audio alive for as long as he was able to. I ran into him at SBN in 2010 and he is still in 12V on the security side of things, and much, much happier now  Thats about all I know....others may be able to fill in more info hopefully. Nice reminiscing....


Thanks for the OZ history lesson! They've always been one of my favorite lines (the original superman-logo era anyways,) and I worked at a shop that sold them back in the day.

I was always curious as to what happened that changed the product line to the Matrix, Vector, etc, as that was after I'd left the industry. Wouldn't have a line on a set of superman-era 4" mids, would you? 

-Ben

-Ben


----------



## jeremyg

I had a pair of their 12 inch "superman" subs as well when I was in high school back in 97, got the build the sealed enclosure in shop class. But for the life of me I can not remember what happend to them.

They were awesome, thats for sure.


----------



## audionutz

Ben, I have a single Oz100 4" midrange....U need it?

Here are the specs for the Oz 250L "low-Q" 10:
Sens 91db/1W/1M
Fs 19.7Hz
Qms 2.130
Qes 0.363
Qts 0.310
Re 2.95 ohm
Le 0.64mH
Xmax 10mm
Mms 54.5g
Vas 8.05 cubic feet
Freq resp- 18-1.2K +/-2db

38oz magnet, 2" voice coil, mineral-filled polypropylene cone

Anybody need any other Oz specs?

BTW I effed up, it was CRAIG Smith, not Greg Smith. But he still was the founder of G&S Redline. Forgive my phonics


----------



## quality_sound

Man I miss these. Probably the only speakers I'd pull my QSDs for. Beautiful sounding and didn't need much power to really sing.


----------



## Micksh

quality_sound said:


> Man I miss these. Probably the only speakers I'd pull my QSDs for. Beautiful sounding and didn't need much power to really sing.


Man do I agree with you there...my FAVORITE mids and tweeters of all time. I bought the first set the shop I eventually went to work at had, and used multiple sets over a few years...NEVER should have sold them. Ended up building a shop vehicle, 1969 Cadillac Hearse, with 2-8", 4-6.5", 8-5.25", 4-4", and 4-tweeters of the Superman series, all off a whole lot of U.S. Amps power...still the most amazing vehicle I've ever built for listening at high volumes..."Man in the Box" sounded like a concert...the only thing that wasn't Oz was the 16-12" Hollywood Sound Labs subs, mainly because we wanted a little more SPL than the Oz could supply.


----------



## audionutz

Do u guys recall the gold metal-flake Oz minitruck that debuted at SBN with sixteen 300L's in a series-tuned bandpass runnin off a pair of Earthquake 4300 surfboards??? Roughly 1994-1996-ish? ...Anybody?

DAYUM that thing played LOW! I think like 32hz was its sweet spot....farkin wind tunnel! Cab roof would flex like a bizznitch! It wasnt the loudest thing there, but it damn sure played the low stuff the loudest! I will scan some pix of it when I find em


----------



## MikeT1982

Wow, myself as well! I never owned the Superman subs but heard them many times at shops and still feel it was one of the best if not the best sound q subs i have ever heard. Like a rubber mallet, so soft yet strong if that makes any sense. LOVED them. I DID however own a brand new set of their "Superman" components , top line they had, 6.5's, and drove them with a PPI Powerclass amp WOW!!!!!! CRRRRRRYSTAL clear highs from those tweeter and the mids so smooth. I got them new from a shop whi wanted to move them for like $300 and was told it was a deal? I guess they were very expensive and one of the only tweeters to win a perfect score or something? BEST component set i ever had and regret selling so badly. thank y ou for the interesting history lesson as well!


----------



## thehatedguy

Fazza, I have a 92 issue of CAE that has an Oz Audio demo car in it. It's a SHO Taurus "Owned by Darin Brunet, senior engineer at speaker manufacturer Oz Audio in Ceres, California."

Really cool install with a lot of Blade amps and a drum machine pad built into a sun visor.

I wonder when they moved from Cali to Florida...cause I always associated them with Florida.


----------



## lsm

audionutz said:


> Do u guys recall the gold metal-flake Oz minitruck that debuted at SBN with sixteen 300L's in a series-tuned bandpass runnin off a pair of Earthquake 4300 surfboards??? Roughly 1994-1996-ish? ...Anybody?
> 
> DAYUM that thing played LOW! I think like 32hz was its sweet spot....farkin wind tunnel! Cab roof would flex like a bizznitch! It wasnt the loudest thing there, but it damn sure played the low stuff the loudest! I will scan some pix of it when I find em



Steve, was this the truck that had the all plexiglass 6th order series-tuned bandpass box? If so that was back when Ken worked there, right?? Ah memories... I was one of Oz Audio's first dealers in the country back in '92 or so and John was one of the best! Absolutely loved working with him and Ken!!

I'd love to find a pair of 300H's for my install...


----------



## Micksh

thehatedguy said:


> Fazza, I have a 92 issue of CAE that has an Oz Audio demo car in it. It's a SHO Taurus "Owned by Darin Brunet, senior engineer at speaker manufacturer Oz Audio in Ceres, California."
> 
> Really cool install with a lot of Blade amps and a drum machine pad built into a sun visor.
> 
> I wonder when they moved from Cali to Florida...cause I always associated them with Florida.


Ah, Blade amps too...LOVE them....


----------



## audionutz

YES thats the truck!!!! 

Jay, Darin was Craig Smith's engineer, I guess u could say they were partners, and yes the company was begun in Cali and moved to FL in like 92-94 sometime in that timeframe. Sadly I never met either of them.


----------



## tyroneshoes

I only entered one contest and it was using the superman 5.25 comp set and two superman 10" isobaric ported. Two zapco studio amps, 50x2 and the 100x1 they had back then. I won first place.

After the superman, there was the matrix line which was a totally different sub, but still an excellent SQ sub. Got one in the HT. Oddly same modeled response and enclosure recommendations as the supermans. But a 12 in 2.2 ported and lightly stuff was as smooth as it gets










Honestly, I have the og 6.5 set and found the mids muddy. Love the tweets, 5.25s and 4", tweets mostly but since using non poly drivers, they sounded kinda dull. The tweets will always be one of the best. Silk/cotton


----------



## Micksh

I was always partial to the 5.25" as far as mids...the 6.5" were GREAT as midbass though....and I agree....the tweets were incredibly smooth and detailed...


----------



## Hi8iS

audionutz said:


> Ben, I have a single Oz100 4" midrange....U need it?
> 
> Here are the specs for the Oz 250L "low-Q" 10:
> Sens 91db/1W/1M
> Fs 19.7Hz
> Qms 2.130
> Qes 0.363
> Qts 0.310
> Re 2.95 ohm
> Le 0.64mH
> Xmax 10mm
> Mms 54.5g
> Vas 8.05 cubic feet
> Freq resp- 18-1.2K +/-2db
> 
> 38oz magnet, 2" voice coil, mineral-filled polypropylene cone
> 
> Anybody need any other Oz specs?
> 
> BTW I effed up, it was CRAIG Smith, not Greg Smith. But he still was the founder of G&S Redline. Forgive my phonics


Great thread! It compelled me to join this forum! I have been using Oz Audio ever since 1993. I currently have have 3 Matrix Elite 15's dual 2 ohm & a set of the Superman 6 1/2" components. I absolutely LOVE them, I traded a set of MB Quart 3 way's with competition crossovers. These mated up to my old PPi art Series amps was audible heaven IMO. 

Unfortunately 3 months ago I had a local shop install them in the stock locations in my BMW. It was cold & I don't have a garage & didn't feel like messing with it, plus everything was in stock locations.........A no brainer! However it was getting close to closing time so I was dropped off to pick up my car about 15 mins before they closed & found the salesman helping the installer finish so they could get out of there. I didn't think much of it until a week later when my right 6 1/2" went out? I popped of the kick panel & realized the IDIOT salesman mounted the right side totally different than the installer did the left. He didn't get the driver deep enough into the factory location & smashed the factory grill against it so he could go home. It bound up the motor/suspension & no I have a blown driver. I'm SICK about & they said they won't do anything about it!!!! They said it must have been damaged already & that wouldn't have blown them!! Still trying to figure out what to do? I think maybe even small claims court may be in order. The install shop was Mickey Shorr in Waterford Michigan. 
All this being said if anyone know where I can get my hands on a Superman 6 1/2" driver or any Superman component parts I would worship you . Google has yielded nothing but dead ends. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Hi8iS

As usual my quest for anything Oz doesn't turn up much interest. One day i hope to find someone with a spair 180L or two they aren't using...........


----------



## itchnertamatoa

anyone know whatever happened to the Oz Audio Delta2400 ?


----------



## audionutz

I have a single Superman OZ130 driver and a single superman OZ130 coincident coaxial, a set of PXO-51 passive crossovers, a set of original (still JTI) Matrix passives.
Anybody need??


----------



## hurrication

My first job when I was 16 was working the drive-thru at Braum's, and this one car came through that had some awesome sounding music coming from it. I asked them to crank it up and it sounded totally awesome. I asked them what kind of speakers.. they said OZ. The name stuck in my head. A few years later, I attempted my first SQ install with some sealed fiberglass kicks and came across a deal on a 6.5" OZ component set for cheap on ebay.. and remembered that car I heard in the drive thru, so I snagged 'em. 

That "superman" 180cs component set with the square black crossovers and the cool shiny rainbow font stickers on the magnets was literally THE BEST component set I've ever owned. I seriously regret selling them, but I was young and always changing speakers. I gave them about 180 RMS watts on each side. After testing was done I took the kicks out to do fill and paint them, and accidentally left the comp set sitting out in my driveway and they got rained on that night. I let them dry out and it didn't hurt them a bit.  Those components had the best vocals I've ever heard to date.

I would love it if somebody were to recreate these drivers.


----------



## Hi8iS

audionutz said:


> I have a single Superman OZ130 driver and a single superman OZ130 coincident coaxial, a set of PXO-51 passive crossovers, a set of original (still JTI) Matrix passives.
> Anybody need??


Damn, a 5 1/2, but not a 6 1/2. Im getting closer......I know they are still out there. Would love to land another 6 1/2" set then I would have 2 spair tweets 7 another 6 1/2". Not that i'd probably ever need them. Had my set for 15 years with 200 watts a side being thrown at them & they still sound as good as they ever did. 
Would also love to find a set of the Matrix Elite 380CS 3 way components.


----------



## Hi8iS

hurrication said:


> I would love it if somebody were to recreate these drivers.


That would be amazing!! This time I would stock up LOL. Until then back to work on the time machine................


----------



## hurrication

Man, so would I. But seriously, would it be that hard for somebody who designs and builds speakers to do this? There was a 6.5" superman mid on ebay not too long ago (completed auction, which went for 57 SHIPPED!!) where the guy put it on a WT3 and posted a picture of the t/s specs. 










With that info plus a driver to sacrifice by disassembling, there should be no large hurdles in the way of recreating it, right? I don't know.. I'm just posing a question. 

Passive crossovers should be no problem to be copied... and then you would just have to figure out how to copy the tweeter. Using archive.org to look at the OZ website in 1999, you can find a brief description of the tweeter:


> Oz-25 Tweeter
> 
> "...This tweeter is, arguably, the sweetest, most accurate little thing that anyone has ever had the privilege to hear. The accolades of admiration for this animated work of art continue to grow at geometric rates! The amazingly unconstrained sound produced by the natural silk dome can provide a sweetness, as yet, unattained by metal domed tweeters. As an added bonus, the Oz tweeter is incapable of generating "Hysteresis Distortion" which is best described as that subtle hisssssssing or ringggging sound commonly associated with metal domed tweeters. This type of distortion is notoriously responsible for a phenomenon known as "listening fatigue". Essentially, this is what eventually causes irritability in the effort required to listen to your music. This U.S. made tweeter uses a special Neodymium-Iron-Boron magnet. The thermoset copper voice coil is bathed in Ferro-fluid to aid in cooling. The amazing performance of this tweeter has now been duplicated in the new 3/4" Oz-19 tweeter. Both are supplied with a surface/flush mount uni-pivot housing."


Since the company is no longer around, there would be nobody to legally protest a duplicated component set. We KNOW that superman drivers are loved and desired.. so there could be a market? Hmmmmmm... I would mess my pants for a duplicated 180CS set paired with a duplicated 300L subwoofer. :laugh:


----------



## MCLSOUND

I remember when Holly Mungal(Richard Clark days)
of Toronto started promoting Oz.He had a Ferarri,Grand National and a big dually Chevy Crew cab with all PPI.I have pics once I learn to scan them.


----------



## Micksh

They seemed like such simple drivers too...stamped baskets, poly/mica cones I believe, butyl rubber surrounds, yet they sounded so much better than "exotic" speakers. I had a few pair and have found nothing that compares over the years to my ears. Just smooth, sweet sound...


----------



## Hi8iS

Micksh said:


> They seemed like such simple drivers too...stamped baskets, poly/mica cones I believe, butyl rubber surrounds, yet they sounded so much better than "exotic" speakers. I had a few pair and have found nothing that compares over the years to my ears. Just smooth, sweet sound...


Well put & that pretty much sums it up. I have heard soo many different speakers between my 20 year passion for Car Audio & my home recording experience & these just always stood out. That's why i'm still on the hunt for more......until I find a replacement for that 6 1/2" I had to downgrade to some old vintage German MB Quarts. Not bad stuff but definitely not in the same league as the OZ. Plus they get soooo loud while sounding soooo good!


----------



## tyroneshoes

Guess who has a bnib set of these

I do 

Not sure If I will use them


----------



## hurrication

I'm...................so.............. jealous..........


----------



## quality_sound

I'd probably rip out my QSDs and replace them with a 1/4/6 combo if I could find a set. They really were nice and soooo efficient.


----------



## Hi8iS

tyroneshoes said:


> Guess who has a bnib set of these
> 
> I do
> 
> Not sure If I will use them


Just PM'd you about these..........definitely interested.


----------



## Mic10is

Ive got 3 OZ 250L or H, whichever were the Free air versions


----------



## narvarr

I remember having a pair of 5¼" superman's that I picked up from a pawn shop's "Bargain Bin" back in '97. Best $60 I EVER spent. Wish I had pulled them out before trading in the car.

Sent from my Dell Venue using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

Mic10is said:


> Ive got 3 OZ 250L or H, whichever were the Free air versions


H for High Q. L for Low Q. You have the 250H.


----------



## tyroneshoes

superman subs on ebay now


----------



## hurrication

^ I am looking through your items for sale... WOW! 15 NIB subs encompassing every size and Q.. Why are you getting rid of them? I am REALLY considering one of the 250H's for a future IB install but I know I would probably end up just putting it in a closet and never using it.


----------



## audionutz

Could be a scam...same pic used for all auctions, and mis-titled the low Q subs as "H"...I know I have posted this before but here's the scoop......

PURPLE baskets are LOW Q..."L" versions!!!
GRAY baskets are HIGH Q..."H" versions!!!


that is all.


----------



## tyroneshoes

hurrication said:


> ^ I am looking through your items for sale... WOW! 15 NIB subs encompassing every size and Q.. Why are you getting rid of them? I am REALLY considering one of the 250H's for a future IB install but I know I would probably end up just putting it in a closet and never using it.


Yeah, I just posted it for you guys, these are not my listings.


----------



## tyroneshoes




----------



## quality_sound

I would kill for a NIB set of the 3-way superman comps. Just sayin'.


----------



## hurrication

Does anyone know when they changed the crossovers from the square black ones to the clear ones like in tyrone's picture?


----------



## quality_sound

When the company was sold to JTI.


----------



## Hi8iS

quality_sound said:


> I would kill for a NIB set of the 3-way superman comps. Just sayin'.


The Superman components were never available in a 3-way. However there was a 3-way component set released under the Matrix Elite line. The model was the Matrix Elite 380CS.
That being said wouldn't a custom OZ25(tweeter), OZ100(4") & OZ180(6 1/2") sound great active!


----------



## tyroneshoes

Id prefer the JTI crossovers over the originals










Much better components and more tuning. 

I dont believe there are any difference from the matrix set I have and the original supermans as far as drivers go. The woofers are def the same with dif cosmetics/logo and the tweets are still cotton/silk. Anyone know different?


----------



## quality_sound

Hi8iS said:


> The Superman components were never available in a 3-way. However there was a 3-way component set released under the Matrix Elite line. The model was the Matrix Elite 380CS.
> That being said wouldn't a custom OZ25(tweeter), OZ100(4") & OZ180(6 1/2") sound great active!



I know, we carried them. It would be a mix of the 100 and 180 sets.  Did it a few times and LOVED it.


----------



## quality_sound

tyroneshoes said:


> Id prefer the JTI crossovers over the originals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better components and more tuning.
> 
> I dont believe there are any difference from the matrix set I have and the original supermans as far as drivers go. The woofers are def the same with dif cosmetics/logo and the tweets are still cotton/silk. Anyone know different?


No, I'm pretty sure you're right. At least for the first couple of years until they'd exhausted all the old driver stock.


----------



## hurrication

I just remember back in the day when I had mine all of the old timer/gurus at the time advised to get the black crossovers instead of the newer ones. It could have been more of a "change is bad" attitude, but if the newer ones have better components then there is no doubt they should be better. However, I bet the drivers will sound even better when ran active.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Well, they may have been talking about when they went to a carbon fiber cone and changed them up completely. However, there is no doubt this is the same cone as the supermans.


----------



## quality_sound

Yep. Once they went away from poly cones I hated them. I know a ton of people hate them but I LOVE poly cones. Two of my all time favorites use them. These, and the Bazooka Euphoria.


----------



## X on 22s

I found my home!


----------



## radius360

I've got a set of 180CS 6.5" components for sale. The ones with the "superman" logo. A little bit of rust on one of the baskets but otherwise great condition. Any offers?

Also have a 12" 4ohm DVC "superman" logo sub in a ported box as well.


----------



## LucidusRex

looks like gefco speaker manufacturing built most of oz in the 90's

maybe once i get the de/gaussing unit,...


----------



## tyroneshoes

I pm'd you radius

email me at 

[email protected]


----------



## hurrication

Dang, if I had only seen this 4 hours sooner!


----------



## FLYONWALL9




----------



## audionutz

Wow those pics bring back some good memories


----------



## FLYONWALL9

audionutz said:


> Wow those pics bring back some good memories


I figured you would like that.


----------



## Kilogee23

audionutz said:


> Ben, I have a single Oz100 4" midrange....U need it?
> 
> Here are the specs for the Oz 250L "low-Q" 10:
> Sens 91db/1W/1M
> Fs 19.7Hz
> Qms 2.130
> Qes 0.363
> Qts 0.310
> Re 2.95 ohm
> Le 0.64mH
> Xmax 10mm
> Mms 54.5g
> Vas 8.05 cubic feet
> Freq resp- 18-1.2K +/-2db
> 
> 38oz magnet, 2" voice coil, mineral-filled polypropylene cone
> 
> Anybody need any other Oz specs?
> 
> BTW I effed up, it was CRAIG Smith, not Greg Smith. But he still was the founder of G&S Redline. Forgive my phonics


I would like the specs on:
OZ - 300L D6 12" Subwoofer / Dual 6 Ohm IMP/ 2" VC / 250 WRMS

I recently opened my attic and forgot I had bought these years ago. they are in mint condition, they have never been hooked up. I have 2 12" and want to install them in my Land Cruiser. Would you happen to best enclosure air-volume for them?


----------



## Sptsmed

I picked up a pair of 250L's NIB about two years ago, just mounted on in my 750IL, set up IB at the moment firing through ski pass until I can figure a way to custom box it above my amp rack in its current position. The owner of the shop that did all the install was like, wow, I remember those LOL.


----------



## seanarms

FLYONWALL9 said:


>


That 4" set belongs in my e90!


----------



## BFYTW

Read this thread and had to share my own Oz experience. In 1994 at the age of 20 I had built a full on competition system in my 92 Nissan hardbody reg cab. I had Alpines first AInet cd player to a PG line driver that fed balanced to the bed, where i had a PG EQ230, 406 X over and a PPI noise gate in a motorized tray. Then signal fed to two Soundstream ref 300 (one on kicker 6.5" in the doors, the other 300 ran kicker 4" and 1" in the kicks)
A Ref 6.0 ran 3 kicker 12's sealed that were cut thru the back wall below the glass. I was doing ok but the kicker 4 wouldnt play down to 100hz at full boogie without totally crapping out. I had to settle around 250hz between doors and kicks.

Moving forward. About my 5th USAC show that season in Florida. I heard a teal colored two door civic playing various music with his doors open across from where i was parked and the thing sounded INCREDIBLE! It was so MUSICAL. Sharp and LOUD. i had to investigate. I spoke with the owner who showed me everyrhing and let me sit for a few with him listening to different tracks and levels. I remember it had two OZ 10's in the rear deck, oz mids in the doors and the oz tweets up high in the door panels, all running off a couple of the (then new) RF DSM punch 60's. I was shocked. Especially seeing as i was at that time in my life convinced RF was built and distributed directly by satan himself. 

The guy gave me some info on OZ, and the next day on Monday i called the company and spoke directly to a guy whom claimed to be the CEO. (Please understand i dont remember a name) i explained what had happen and that being from Mississippi i had never heard of his stuff much less had a dealer. I went on to tell him of my 4" mid driver whoas with the kickers, and ultimately we struck a deal on the phone and OZ drop shipped me a 4" and tweet comp set directly to my house at dealer cost. The man told me cross these over at 100hz. They can take it.. u wont have any problems. 
I dropped the set in place of my kicker set and dropped the x-over point and as promised the OZ set never missed a beat. My SQ scores improved and my sound stage become alot wider and sounded amazing. 

Like the rest of you. Over the years i sold those and tried many other speakers. Dyna's, the old Quarts... all nice in their own right. But never have i had a system since that "SANG" quite like those original "superman" logo OZ's... especially for the price.. 

Somebody gets that damn time machine working, PM my ass.. im gonna get u to pick me up three or four sets..


----------



## tyroneshoes

Got some extra tweets

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s/133698-oz-superman-tweets-other-tweets.html


----------



## brandon.

I really really really really miss my Oz Audio Matrix Elite components, I don't remember which one's they were. Maybe 380CS, does that sound correct? It's been so long. I just remember them being perfect for my tastes. I'd love to hear a set again.


----------



## pyropoptrt

BFYTW said:


> Moving forward. About my 5th USAC show that season in Florida. I heard a teal colored two door civic playing various music with his doors open across from where i was parked and the thing sounded INCREDIBLE! It was so MUSICAL. Sharp and LOUD. i had to investigate. I spoke with the owner who showed me everyrhing and let me sit for a few with him listening to different tracks and levels. I remember it had two OZ 10's in the rear deck, oz mids in the doors and the oz tweets up high in the door panels, all running off a couple of the (then new) RF DSM punch 60's. I was shocked. Especially seeing as i was at that time in my life convinced RF was built and distributed directly by satan himself.


I'm willing to bet the owner of the car you're talking about is audionutz.


----------



## BFYTW

pyropoptrt said:


> I'm willing to bet the owner of the car you're talking about is audionutz.


Ha. Would like to know. Never saw the guy at any other shows that year, but he certainly helped me out.
Seems like since i have been stalking this site i have been seeing reference to vehicles/people from that time period that sound AWFULLY familiar. Especially those from the south...


----------



## donnieL72

audionutz said:


> Wow those pics bring back some good memories


Ditto. I ran superman 6 1/2" components in the front doors, another pair of 6 1/2" for mid-bass, a 4" for center channel as well as a pair of 12" in a sealed box. All OZ speakers. I loved the warm sound of those tweeters. If someone would make these speakers again, I'd be all over them. They just sounded good. I had these in a brignt red 1994 Grand-AM GT back in 1995 in a stealthy install and people couldn't believe how good it sounded. Actually stunned quite a few at the WAC regionals in Alabama.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Pairing up the oz tweeters with a decent poly woofer crossed at 2.5k would pretty much get you there. The 6.5's were nothing special above 500 hz.


----------



## Iron Maiden

I have 6 pairs of the Matrix elite's. I have 3 pairs of the 4in mids ant twets.

I have one set in my work truck(Chevy s10) 6.5 comps and the 4 inch mids and tweets mounted where the 4x6's go tweets in a pillar.

I have a US Amps axtu 600 running 6.5's and a axtu 600 on the 4in and tweet.

No need for sub, and system is plenty loud and clear...........Damn crossovers are a *****


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Iron Maiden said:


> I have 6 pairs of the Matrix elite's. I have 3 pairs of the 4in mids ant twets.
> 
> I have one set in my work truck(Chevy s10) 6.5 comps and the 4 inch mids and tweets mounted where the 4x6's go tweets in a pillar.
> 
> I have a US Amps axtu 600 running 6.5's and a axtu 600 on the 4in and tweet.
> 
> No need for sub, and system is plenty loud and clear...........Damn crossovers are a *****


Do you have any SUPERMAN logo tweeters? Or any SUPERMAN 4"ers?


----------



## lsm

I have a set of tweeters and x-overs and maybe a pair of 6 1/2" too if I can find them. PM me for info


----------



## audionutz

pyropoptrt said:


> I'm willing to bet the owner of the car you're talking about is audionutz.


Yes it sounds like me


----------



## dvsadvocate

Thanks to the wayback machine: 

Thiele/Small Parameters


----------



## CRUNK

Mr Smith has been over at Re audio for the last five years, i have worked with him for the last 9mos before leaving Re, it's no mistake that many love the sound of re subs as part of the goal is to be like Jl/oz the owner of re just won't get out of the way and let people work and thats the problem.


----------



## PPI_GUY

dvsadvocate said:


> Thanks to the wayback machine:
> 
> Thiele/Small Parameters


Lots of good info there. Thanks for posting that!
Like your choices in equipment too. :thumbsup:


----------



## dvsadvocate

PPI_GUY said:


> Lots of good info there. Thanks for posting that!
> Like your choices in equipment too. :thumbsup:


Just sharing what I have. My friend invecs was the one that gave that to me before.


----------



## SilkySlim

Hi8iS said:


> That would be amazing!! This time I would stock up LOL. Until then back to work on the time machine................


Please, please, please, someone buy the design and bring them back!!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I suppose now that it is starting to warm up and my "old" 
worn out bones can thaw and not hurt so much; I should 
get back to work on my SQ 'time machine' .... 

All this stuff sounds like **** just sitting in my storage room.


----------



## SilkySlim

LOL times waisting. Weather is no longer an excuse!  
That time machine would have been so nice I would make a long and focused shopping list. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I would mostly buy a few cars that have skyrocketed 
in value, that I should have purchased back in the day.
Well, along with a few cases of various audio items. 

OH, MOST important; go back to the day I was injured
and faked being sick!


----------



## vwguy383

LucidusRex said:


> looks like gefco speaker manufacturing built most of oz in the 90's


I dont know how build houses exactly work. But if there was a damand for gefco to build some more OZ speakers why couldnt they? Does OZ oqn the copy rights to the design? Is OZ even around anymore? If not who qould tell them that they couldnt build a speaker just like the OZ ones? Maybe they couldnt put the logos on them, but I doubt that would affect the performance! :laugh:

Thanks
Justin


----------



## SilkySlim

I would care of they put a sticker of a flying turd. I still buy them but I think OZ owned the design. I would still like to try.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## dallasneon

Pretty sure Gefco is long gone. About the only American build house still around that I know of is McCauley. But that's pro audio speakers I believe.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lsm

audionutz said:


> Do u guys recall the gold metal-flake Oz minitruck that debuted at SBN with sixteen 300L's in a series-tuned bandpass runnin off a pair of Earthquake 4300 surfboards??? Roughly 1994-1996-ish? ...Anybody?
> 
> DAYUM that thing played LOW! I think like 32hz was its sweet spot....farkin wind tunnel! Cab roof would flex like a bizznitch! It wasnt the loudest thing there, but it damn sure played the low stuff the loudest! I will scan some pix of it when I find em



Was that the truck with the all plexiglass enclosure? It was a 6th order series-tuned box if I remember right... I had pics of that truck from prob years ago and man was it BA!! There was a tech guy at Oz I used to talk to all the time, I think his name was Greg maybe???


----------



## lsm

lsm said:


> Was that the truck with the all plexiglass enclosure? It was a 6th order series-tuned box if I remember right... I had pics of that truck from prob years ago and man was it BA!! There was a tech guy at Oz I used to talk to all the time, I think his name was Greg maybe???



On second thought I think his name was Ken...


----------



## yong_ly07

The only superman I owned are a beat up pair of 5.25 siliconed together and thrown on a cooler box, they've seen better days before me but boy did they sound good. I Just recently replaced them due to overuse over 2013 summer.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

A buddy of mine is looking for a 250L, does anyone have one
or a couple for sale?


----------



## tyroneshoes

Old School oz Audio 10" Woofer SVC | eBay


----------



## hurrication

vwguy383 said:


> I dont know how build houses exactly work. But if there was a damand for gefco to build some more OZ speakers why couldnt they? Does OZ oqn the copy rights to the design? Is OZ even around anymore? If not who qould tell them that they couldnt build a speaker just like the OZ ones? Maybe they couldnt put the logos on them, but I doubt that would affect the performance! :laugh:
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


I thought about doing this and even bought a couple blown OZ subs to dismantle and get steel measurements and soft part weights. After doing some market research and crunching numbers, though, it would be impossible to do without losing money based on what the subs are going for in the used market. There isn't much demand for low xmax big airspace subs, and the few people that would be interested aren't going to want to pay enough for them to even cover the cost of making them.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

tyroneshoes said:


> Old School oz Audio 10" Woofer SVC | eBay


Thanks, yes, I have seen that one and sent it to my friend
that is looking. In the event he is unable to score it I was 
hoping to find others. 

I would also like to find a set of the 4" components for 
myself. 

Thanks guys for your help

Scott


----------



## rick james

OZ Audio is now open again with Craig Smith as CEO. Same guy from the original sq subs. They are based in california. Phone number is 626-521-9980.


----------



## vwguy383

rick james said:


> OZ Audio is now open again with Craig Smith as CEO. Same guy from the original sq subs. They are based in california. Phone number is 626-521-9980.


Maybe Craig Smith could resurrect the old super man speakers? He would be the one who holds the keys to them. If not the subs then maybe the speakers at least?


----------



## rick james

Anything would be nice. I still have a 12" superman bfb sub. He won't know unless we call and let him know. Oz superman's were the best sounding speakers!


----------



## Nakamichi Head

vwguy383 said:


> Maybe Craig Smith could resurrect the old super man speakers? He would be the one who holds the keys to them. If not the subs then maybe the speakers at least?


It would be amazing to see any of the old line return! I have the original 5.25" Superman, and would kill to have access to more of the line. 

Great Thread!


----------

